# Updated another section of my model site



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Continuing my remastering of my site  converting from the old "scrapbook page" look to the new "Header graphic with clickable photos" look, with more bigger pictures.

WWII GERMAN PLANES

I have a separate section for jets and another for Me-109s. I'll get to them!

Some of the pics are old, some are new. Re-Photographing older models was a problem, 'cause they're dust-encrusted, missing antennas or canopies, etc. So some models just have a couple of old pics. Some of the old pics may have shown the model in its prime, but they were crappy 35mm scans or crappy lo-res digital pics from one of my older cameras. I included old _and _new pics in some of those cases.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I check out your site periodically and am always impressed with the variety and quality of your work. The site itself is a work of art.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

....


----------

